# [RISOLTO] - Net Eth1 caricata al boot non desiderata

## lsegalla

Salve, ho un problemino con una scheda di rete e non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte il modo di toglierla, mi spiego meglio.

Questo problema mi pare sia emerso dopo essere passato all'ultimo kernel disponibile.

Sul mio PC ho due schede di rete: quella onboard che non funziona (eth1) e una pci a gigabit, intel (eth0).

Chiaramente mi interessa caricare la eth0 che è correttamente configurata, solo che da qualche giorno all'avvio il PC cerca di caricare anche la eth1 cercando un DHCP che puntualmente non trova e quindi la macchina viene rallentata da sto processo che resta lì un bel po'....

Il messaggio che vedo durante l'avvio della macchina è:

device initiated services: net.eth1 udev-postmount

do lot triumph tphcm ao chip do dung cho be vay cong so chan vay cong so nu quan ao thoi trang dep ao chip do so sinh loai khac cho be thoi trang cong so nu thoi trang cong so nu trang phuc cuoi

Ho fatto qualche ricerca, non so cosa sia sto udev-postmount e l'ho visto associato ad altri problemi che non c'entra con le schede di rete...

Rimango in attesa di consigli...Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:10 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cloc3

il tuo problema è relativo al controllo dei servizi in fase di boot che dipende da /etc/conf/rc e dagli script di init presenti nel tuo sistema (vedi /etc/init.d/net.eth* ed /etc/conf/net.eth* ).

se udev associa malamente i nomi ai tuoi dispositivi di rete (per esempio chiama eth0 la scheda che tu vorresti chiamare eth1  e vicerversa), controlla il contenuto del file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules .

puoi modificarlo a mano o toglierlo del tutto, affinchè si rigeneri automaticamente in modo diverso.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho provato a sistemare /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ma credo di aver fatto peggio perchè non entravo neanche più in internet e in rete

Per me è sufficiente disabilitare eth1 e lavoro tranquillo...

ao lot triumph ao nguc do dung so sinh cho be vay cong so nu ban buon quan ao quan ao thoi trang han quoc ao lot nu do so sinh khac thoi trang cong so gia re thoi trang cong so gia re trang phuc co dien

Questo è il mio RC, ma non mi pare ci sia qualcosa fuori posto......

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/rc: Global config file for the Gentoo RC System
> 
> # This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like
> 
> # consolefont, numlock, etc ...)
> ...

 

Questo invece è il mio /etc/conf.d/net (ma non ho nessun /etc/conf/net.eth*.........

 *Quote:*   

> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> 
> # please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration
> ...

 Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. RC_PLUG_SERVICES is a
> 
> # list of services that are matched in order, either allowing or not. By
> ...

 

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*" ed il link

net.vattelappesca -> /etc/init.d/net in /etc/runlevels/default o che sia per quelle interfacce che ti servono. Se non è un fisso (e quindi non vuoi errori di avvio della rete quando non è connesso) installa netplug

oppure

lasci RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""

e non abiliti nessuna interfaccia di rete nell'rc.

Con tutto che hai postato tutti i commenti non li hai letti mi sa.

----------

## lsegalla

Perdonatemi ma non riuscivo capire, i commenti li ho letti si e ho fatto delle prove. Mi son rifiutato di scrivere subito sennò passo per menefreghista quale non sono, anche se è vero che per un newbie la quantità di informazioni da assorbire in un colpo son tante, specie se si utilizza una macchina per lavoro e c'è l'esigenza di una configurazione ordinata e fatta benino. Ho letto e riletto e anche provato varie cose, un minuto fa ho anche risolto: adesso cercherò di fare un po' di ordine.

 *Quote:*   

> se udev associa malamente i nomi ai tuoi dispositivi di rete (per esempio chiama eth0 la scheda che tu vorresti chiamare eth1 e vicerversa), controlla il contenuto del file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules . 

 

Questa è una cosa della quale non ho l'esigenza di cambiare. Ho scoperto una cosa nuova, bene, ma i miei dispositivi son nominati correttamente per quel che mi serve.

 *Quote:*   

> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*" ed il link
> 
> net.vattelappesca -> /etc/init.d/net in /etc/runlevels/default o che sia per quelle interfacce che ti servono

 

Non ho capito per molto tutto il senso di questa frase perchè manca un verbo a darne il senso... quando l'ho capito ho risolto

Però non mi è ancora chiaro a cosa servono RC_HOTPLUG e RC_COLDPLUG, dalle descrizioni non l'ho capito

ao nguc annie do lot nam goi cam bo cho be cac loai quan ao ban buon vest cong so do boi nam ca tinh quan ao nu dep tat so sinh cho be ao so mi nu chup anh dam cuoi

Non volevo che la eth1 partisse in automatico, quindi ho risolto così:

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth1"

----------

